# I Think id like to draw a little...



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Any one want to leave a photo of their betta at my mercy? lol.
















A few of what i can do. (Sorry they arnt flipped)


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Would you do Bruce? Sorry I can't just upload a picture right now because I'm on my sisters computer and it would be weird if she had pictures of my fish. But, you can look through my albums to find a good one if you'd like  Thanks


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Upside-down horse is lolz.

But you're pretty good at drawing yourself!

I'd like you submit to you, Elaaxzus.
Flash:








W/O Flash:









He's a Roundtail VT variation.
I'd challenge you to doing my Crowntail SR-71, but not a lot of people are up for a double-ray. xD

Also:
You may/may not remember, but you asked me to draw you another picture. I just got back on the site and got back into my drawing. I'll let you know when I've got it done, but I'm sorry for the long delay it's been already!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats ok Black. 
lol and
Challenge Accepted >


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

AWESOME
In that case, 
Here's Your Challenger:

SR-71 Blackbird (Yes, he's named after the famous Air Force jet.)

















And these were taken with flash, since my awesomer and better camera is now broken. D:
But without flash, his dorsal fin is as green as is seen here, his tail color is blue like the metallic scales across his body, and his anal fin appears a darker red, almost black. His body seems black and shines blue only in the sunlight.

Also, he had a bit of fin rot on his tail. It's healing now, but the double-ray isn't obvious anymore. |D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

not to bad...i have more trouble with VTs then i do with CTs


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't know who to choose but there in my album called "my betta fish" or something lol XP


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> not to bad...i have more trouble with VTs then i do with CTs


Huh... that's interesting to note. Why's that, though?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so do i because the spikes sometimes are to large or too small, and other times is that the spikes go to high and looks messed up, i really don't know how to describe the last one =\

also gunz art is amazing, i have of... uhh... i think 'her" (sorry if am wrong) art in this PC


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Chester may be hard after red his tail goes clear then a small black line. How you do his face doesn't matter because he doesn't sit still.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Huh... that's interesting to note. Why's that, though?


becuse they are more...wild looking i guess? the VT, HM and such are symmetrical...the CT...you can have some fun with the rays.
Im working oh him


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> also gunz art is amazing, i have of... uhh... i think 'her" (sorry if am wrong) art in this PC


haha, yes. i am a girl 
V See? V 








also, i will get to work on Chester too!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! My bettas are so hard to get a good pic, that pic was when he was bobing


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Elaaxas


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

=D Fantastic! I love it... and the colors are exactly right, too. <3 Thanks!

*shows pic to 'Zus* ... lol he flared.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that's nice , i love your art =]] your prettier then me also lol, i hate looking at myself =\


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I also Have this one don't know if you want to see what else he looks like


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> =D Fantastic! I love it... and the colors are exactly right, too. <3 Thanks!
> 
> *shows pic to 'Zus* ... lol he flared.


Lol, im glad i got his colors right  im working on the lines for the CT.^



betta lover1507 said:


> that's nice , i love your art =]] your prettier then me also lol, i hate looking at myself =\


Oh hush girly. Im sure you are beautiful...and i dont like to see myself^


kfryman said:


> I also Have this one don't know if you want to see what else he looks like


That makes it alot easier to get his colors! thank you!^


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

if you are still doing drawings could you please have a go at my beautiful boy 'H'?! He passed away from Dropsy a few months ago 








R.I.P my baby boy


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, ill work on him
Sorry they are takeing so long....my American Government class had been crazy, and im working on my CBA! auuhh.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow I love your drawing. If you ever have a bit of time, you can do Admiral if you want.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

No problems on the delays! I'm a very patient person~


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMGEESE!!! The horse is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Kinda looks like my lil sis's style or Bella Sara. : Her fav artist for bell sara is Nana Ernst and she sort of modeled em after hers.


----------

